# Impossible d'installer XCode 3.2.6 sur SL ?



## Ben20 (16 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'en viens à vous car il m'est impossible d'installer XCode v3.2.6 sur mon MBP SL 10.6.8
Je l'ai téléchargé tout se passe bien, je le lance, je choisis MacintoshHD pour l'installation et là l'installation plante.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider car je ne peux donc aller plus loin dans mon installation de Wine 
J'ai installé XQuarts, cela n'a par contre posé aucun problème..

Merci d'avance


----------

